# D league news 9/02



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers Coach Sam Vincent Joins Dallas Mavericks*

FORT WORTH, Texas, September 1, 2006 - Fort Worth Flyers head coach Sam Vincent has joined the Dallas Mavericks staff as an assistant coach.

"All of us in the Flyers family are excited for Sam and thankful for what he contributed in our first season in Fort Worth," said Southwest Basketball LLC principal David Kahn. "Whoever we choose to replace him has big shoes to fill."

Vincent, a seven-year NBA veteran and member of the 1986 NBA Champion Boston Celtics, guided the Flyers to a 28-20 record and the NBA Development League regular season championship during the team's 2005-06 inaugural season. In addition, Vincent led the Flyers to an appearance in the championship game of the 2006 NBA Development League Championship presented by Delta Air Lines.

Vincent's tenure with the Flyers was his second coaching stint in the D-League. Vincent coached the Mobile Revelers from 2001-03, compiling a 56-50 record in two seasons and guiding the Revelers to the NBA Development League championship in 2002.

"I appreciate the opportunity that David Kahn, Phil Evans and the D-League gave me to coach in the league again," said Vincent. "It was a great experience that really helped prepare me for this opportunity with the Mavericks."

This summer Vincent served as an assistant coach for the Maverick's entry in the Toshiba Vegas Summer League. In addition, he has coached the Nigerian National Team since 2003 and recently led the team to the Eight-Finals in the 2006 FIBA World Championship that runs until September 3 in Japan. Nigeria's appearance in the Eight-Finals marked the first time the team has advanced to the second round of the international contest for the first time in team history.

"I am excited about the opportunity to work with Avery and the rest of the Mavericks organization," said Vincent. "The Mavericks have a vision for success that has helped them become one of the top organizations in the NBA, and I am looking forward to the chance to learn and become a better coach while helping the Mavericks achieve their goal of winning a championship."

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Free agent tryouts set for Stampede*

BOISE, Idaho - The Idaho Stampede will conduct open tryouts Saturday and Sunday, October 21-22, at the Boys and Girls Club, 610 E. 42nd St., in Garden City.

Open tryouts offer athletes an opportunity to showcase their talents in front of Stampede Coaching Staff, while they compete to earn a position in the Stampede's official training camp, which is scheduled to begin November 12.

One former Stampede player, and current Cleveland Cavalier Ira Newble, started his playing career at a free agent tryout camp.

The tryouts include one session on Saturday, October 21 and another session on Sunday, October 22. The Saturday session will consist of two times, the day will begin at 9 a.m. with registration and conclude at 1 p.m. Part two of the Saturday session will begin at 5 p.m. and conclude at 7 p.m. Sunday's session is scheduled to begin at 2 p.m. and conclude at 5 p.m. at the Boys and Girls Club.

Applicants must be eligible to play in the NBA Development League and may pre-register by submitting the official registration, disclosure, and release forms, along with a $150 fee by 5 p.m. on Oct. 13. Applications are available at idahostampede.com or the Idaho Stampede office located at 233 S. Capitol Blvd., Suite 100, Boise, ID 83704.

Tryouts will be limited and no incomplete registrations will be accepted.

The Idaho Stampede will begin their ninth season-of-play on Friday, November 24 at Qwest Arena as a member of the NBA Development League. Individuals and businesses interested in purchasing season tickets, mini-plans, or to learn more about the upcoming season, may contact the Idaho Stampede office at 208-388-4667 or visit www.idahostampede.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers may hire new coach soon*

The wheels are already turning to find Sam Vincent's replacement as Fort Worth Flyers coach, but the team is taking time to celebrate his promotion.

Vincent, who led the first-year Flyers last season to the best record in the NBA Development League and an appearance in the title game, was named a Mavericks assistant coach Thursday.

Vincent coached the Nigerian national team in the FIBA World Championships in Japan. Nigeria reached the elimination rounds before losing to Germany on Sunday.

Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Ex-Lobos guards draw interest*

Michael Cooper is making plays for the Lobos again.

The former University of New Mexico star is heavily recruiting former All-Mountain West Conference guard Mark Walters to play for his Albuquerque Thunderbirds of the NBA Development League.

The Thunderbirds coach visited the Rudy Davalos Basketball Center to watch a workout with Walters. Cooper also mentioned interest in Kris Collins, UNM's starting point guard for most of the past two seasons.

"I think we'll be able to get (Walters)," Cooper said. "I like (Collins), too. Both of them fit in well with what we're trying to do. If we can get away with having both on the team, that would be great." 

Complete article


----------

